# Operation Jubilee



## toycommandos (17 Jul 2008)

Hi all,
I have popped over from rumration in the UK.
I am preparing a lecture on Op Jubilee and want to get as much material as possible especially any video footage. I realise due to the nature of this raid there probably wont be much but im hoping this place is as good a place as any to ask.
VMT

TC


----------



## armyvern (17 Jul 2008)

Welcome to the site toycommandos ...

If anyone has any Op Jubilee footage in this Nation --- somebody here knows them; I'm sure you'll get pinged by someone.

Veronica


----------



## toycommandos (17 Jul 2008)

Thanks


----------



## armyvern (17 Jul 2008)

Found this link to Canadian Army Newsreel footage in Library and Archives Canada:

http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/dieppe/index-e.html


----------



## WrenchBender (17 Jul 2008)

http://www.themilitarymuseums.com/main/page.php?page_id=14
Mr Judson is the Archivist for the KOCR (RCAC) formerly the Calgary Tanks. He would be a good starting point.

WrenchBender


----------



## toycommandos (17 Jul 2008)

ooo thanks thats great stuff!


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jul 2008)

Oh great who let you in? I thought  the site had software that banned transatlcantic riff raff ;D

Seriously welcome aboard and apprectiate the watl finding assitance.  Most of my stuff on Dieppe is written word, but I'll putter around on my home P/C tonight and see if I have anything. Surprising places like youtube etc have some decent footage.


----------



## toycommandos (18 Jul 2008)

Cool Thanks for that, I am becoming a sponge for all things Jubilee related! ;D


----------



## Avary (17 Aug 2008)

Here's a video I put together : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMwunLwmu50


----------

